# I'd say it's killed --



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/55-Chevy-RR...180854620244?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2a1bc68054








:tongue:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

looks "minty" to me! a little spackle and she's as good as new! 

Nah, I've got better things to spend my meager allowance on!

j


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

That is ridiculous


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Why would someone list something like that. 

Dave


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Omega said:


> Why would someone list something like that.


cause he knows that it could fit in here: *This week in Model Murdering* 

Ebi


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA What a Loser! Good Luck. Then again, he might find another loser willing to part with his money. Not me tho


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> ...he might find another loser willing to part with his money...


And therein lies the secret of e-bay's success.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

That'll buff right out :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it's just a scratch


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

alpink said:


> it's just a scratch



Strangely familiar


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

exactly correct


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Al.. I told my TM, great minds think a like. Ya know what she said? Idiots seldom differ. I like my quote better.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

me too. LOL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wonder if the posts are cracked?


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

And Northern California thought they had the best stuff. Must be a banner crop in the mid-west.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

ebi said:


> cause he knows that it could fit in here: *This week in Model Murdering*
> 
> Ebi


Man!

That thing is splattercated.

Sadly I dont do resins....they make me itch-n-sneeze-cough-n-barf.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

It's just a flesh wound.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

My favorite cars are 55 Chevy's.1:1 to H.O.I have to think about this one though.I just might pull the trigger. Tom


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Plastruct!

my take 
SATIRE 
kind of like a toy funeral


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Not RRR...It's RIP*

Phil Pignon couldn't put that back together!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks like it could go with this one...


----------

